# What do you guys think of this 240sx deal?



## Guest (May 26, 2003)

95 240 sx se

117K, 

they are asking $4500.

I'll offer 3500 - 4000 depending on the condition of the car.

I know that high miles are no biggie cause we can do the swap, but I dont' want to swap till after I get a good suspension system put on.

Also, I've only installed little things like pullies, intake, exhaust so I will probably have a shop do the swap for me. I live in Kansas City and I don't know of any shops around here that can do an engine swap so I might have to drive the car to cali or chicago.

thanks for any advise you guys can give!


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2003)

kit99bar said:


> *95 240 sx se
> 
> 117K,
> 
> ...


PS please don't flame for going on the 240 bandwagon. heh actually not a common car around here in the midwest.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2003)

4500 is already a pretty good price for that year. Ask 4k, it wont hurt. Don't forget to look under the car, trunk and engine bay chasis. Also, differential and trany leak has to look into as well. Clutch is another thing you should ask since it has more than 100k miles.
Bob


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2003)

dang, well the car was run down to heck.
and it was an automatic.

time to keep looking.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2003)

tell the owner that it looks like garbage and see if you can get it cheaper and use the let over money for upgrades


----------



## holisticbeatz (Jun 13, 2003)

When you say 95 S14 SE with 117k for 4500, I'm thinking, "what a steal!" I picked up my 95 S14 SE with 128k for 5500. But my S14 has a clean title and a manual transmission. Good luck on your search.


----------

